# Cal's Sporting Armory



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Received my 2nd order from Cal's this week. He has good prices on HK stuff - mags and parts and stuff.

I don't work for him, but thought I'd mention his site incase anyone needs some HK stuff. His site is at:

http://www.calssportingarmory.com/Default.htm

I like that they e-mail U with the tracking # when the item is shipped. And, if you get stuff delivered at a different address, like I do (I have them shipped to a relative who is home all day), you also get another e-mail telling you that the item has been delivered and signed for.


----------

